# Buckets from Home Depot?



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Home Depot should be able to tell you. Here's a link to Alan Hagan's FAQ on food storage. There's a little bit about food-grade buckets there. They suggest finding out directly from the manufacturer whether or not the buckets are food grade. 


http://www.survival-center.com/foodfaq/index.htm


----------



## JWG (Jun 25, 2004)

Very helpful reference. (And I wish I knew how to treat pickle buckets a long time ago.)
Thanks, Coyote!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

donut shops usually give them away, and definitely food grade.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I just got back from a "bucket tour" to large grocery stores with bakerys. Ask for frosting and icing buckets. 

They range from 2 to 5 gallons. I got many........... most were free and one store charged 50 cents for 5 gallon buckets. All had gasketed lids.

For feeders go to the deli and ask for the buckets cole slaw and macaroni salads come in. They are 2 gallon and work great with the perforated lids. I tried frame feeders and do not like them at all.


----------



## EKW (Feb 2, 2005)

The buckets sold at Home Depot are NOT food grade.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

and just a week or so ago, someone posted that they were food grade. o! the confusion!

(Edited) Oops....







That was Lowes...


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Several of the free bakery buckets I got were 24# honey buckets with "O" ring lids.

Why look anywhere else????????


----------

